# Trouble with PM



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2010)

For a while now I've been having trouble with the PM section of the forum and today I'm not able to send anything. It keeps giving me a server error and telling me to notify the server. The site I end up on is a spam deterrent with a boat load of links of which I know nothing about. Please help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2010)

It's doing what it's supposed to be doing for me...

Nothing weird going on (so far)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2010)

It won't let me PM Eric. I have been trying since 6 PM this evening and I keep getting a server error. Who know? I'm probably hitting the wrong button absent mindedly again.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2010)

Your PM made it through to me just fine...

I had to step away from the PC for a few, so it took me a little bit to get back to you, but like I said, it came through ok.


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2010)

had the same problem tried to send Dan a pm and got error message but when i sent one to Lucky13 it went straight through


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2010)

Check your PM limits. You may need to delete old PMs before it allows any new ones. That also goes for recieving PMs. If your box is full, you can't recieve new ones.


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2010)

pm folders almost empty, 23 messeges in total


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2010)

It might be on the recipients side as well. Mine was almost full when Aaron was sending to me. While it gave him an error, it gave me about 6 duplicates


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2010)

ah ok Eric, Dan has probably got about 6 from me then !!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2010)

I've just had a similar problem. I tried sending a reply to pb foot 6 times, and a new message twice. Each time I got the Internal Server Error message, after waiting approximately 40 seconds.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 15, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I've just had a similar problem. I tried sending a reply to pb foot 6 times, and a new message twice. Each time I got the Internal Server Error message, after waiting approximately 40 seconds.


full box


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2010)

And the problem has been solved.


----------

